# Well formed stool part II, the afterglow



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

I posted a stool I was making recently in the classroom. I get a newsletter that mentioned that the AZ State Fair had a woodworking category as part of their fine arts competition. I only live 30 miles away so I entered the stool. Went to the reception last night, not many woodworking pieces were entered, lucky me......

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 20


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 13, 2017)

Alrighten! Congratulations! The prize money make you rich?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2017)

Congratulations Barry! That sign was a disappointment I'm sure, I bet everybody wanted to handle your stool! Tony

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 13, 2017)

Uhhh.... you might want to reword that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

Tony said:


> Congratulations Barry! That sign was a disappointment I'm sure, I bet everybody wanted to handle your stool! Tony


Ha ha, I think the sign should have said "DO NOT STEP IN"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats! Too bad they covered all that beautiful wood with those ribbons, huh?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats!! Would be interested in knowing what the legs are made of and perhaps another picture showing the back.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

DKMD said:


> Congrats! Too bad they covered all that beautiful wood with those ribbons, huh?


Thanks! Those ribbons will be going on my biker vest shortly

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

Albert Kiebert said:


> Congrats!! Would be interested in knowing what the legs are made of and perhaps another picture showing the back.


Thanks Albert, the seat is cherry, and everything else is curly hard maple. The stool is still at the fair, but here is a back view prior to finishing;

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Oct 13, 2017)

Very nice curves/blending in on the back pieces and I like the way you captured the seat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice job Barry - Well deserved

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 13, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> Alrighten! Congratulations! The prize money make you rich?


Thanks, I haven't found out what the prize money is yet, but I doubt if it's much, I think the committee spent it all on ribbons

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 13, 2017)

You deserve it Barry!! Fantastic piece!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hmm....a well formed stool....over the sewer grate. 

Congratulations Barry! That is well deserved...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 13, 2017)

Congrats Barry! Very nice craftsmanship. You deserve it on that one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Adam Fausch (Oct 15, 2017)

Cool. Good job. I like entering stuff in the states fair. In Minnesota a blue is $8. Some times a memorial award carries some extra prize money. But Arizona could be different. 

My kids enter lots of stuff in 4H so I like to set an example of working hard and entering projects.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## deltatango (Oct 15, 2017)

Really excellent design and execution. Congrats on being recognized in your own area.
Looks like gorgeous wood too.
Way to go man!

Mark;;;;;

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 16, 2017)

Adam Fausch said:


> Cool. Good job. I like entering stuff in the states fair. In Minnesota a blue is $8. Some times a memorial award carries some extra prize money. But Arizona could be different.
> 
> My kids enter lots of stuff in 4H so I like to set an example of working hard and entering projects.



Thanks Adam! You got me wondering so I went back and looked it up, this is what AZ state fair pays;


 
I entered as professional, and turns out the pink ribbon was for Directors Award, thats' $350, doubt if I get paid for both first place and directors award, but I will find out when I pick them at the end of the fair. My other entry, the carved spiral turning I posted recently, won second place, so that's $75 more! Yahoo! I think I can retire now

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## larry C (Oct 18, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> I posted a stool I was making recently in the classroom. I get a newsletter that mentioned that the AZ State Fair had a woodworking category as part of their fine arts competition. I only live 30 miles away so I entered the stool. Went to the reception last night, not many woodworking pieces were entered, lucky me......
> View attachment 135499




WOW! @Barry, you did good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## spaz (Oct 19, 2017)

Beautiful, Barry. I was wondering what tool(s) you used to shape the seat. The back is actually cool!


----------



## David Hill (Oct 22, 2017)

Great work Barry!
Really like the lines/design!

Buuuut,
Have to say though..... as a Doc “well formed stool” has _vastly _different connotations... and there might well be an afterglow too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 23, 2017)

Congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

